# How to secure sub box in trunk



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Staple velcro to the underside of the sub with a velcro gun. Staple velcro to the floor of the trunk. Take the floor out so you can bend the staple ends in since they won't stick to anything. That sub won't be going anywhere after that.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Tried Velcro already, didn't hold up when the sub standing up. Only works when the sub is laying flat. PLus the bottom of the sub does have much depth so there isn't much to "hold on to" I need a way of securing the top as well.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I stabled the hook part to the bottom of the sub. A BIG long 12" strip of it. My sub does not move.

I didn't even need to use the loop part (fuzzy side) on the floor since the stock trunk mat provides enough "grip"


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Of course, YMMV.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Interesting....maybe I just need to try bigger pieces. Was this any special kind of velcro? lol.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I like to use the rubber mat liner you put in drawers of kitchen cabinets and tool boxes. Most of the time if that doesnt work get a sheet of medite put it under your floor liner pull your sub out of the enclosure and bolt or screw them together so the floor liner is compressed between the two. Final step is to do a faux floor takes me about 45min I have done thousands. Might take you all day on your first attempt if you want it looking good.


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

I had to run self tapping screws to secure my sub in the corner of the trunk. I tried Velcro and it didn't work. 4 screws into the floor (after checking below for wires) worked great and the box doesn't move.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Use some liquid nail, even if you roll the car it will stay in place, never worry about it again :grin:


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Dvan5693 said:


> Interesting....maybe I just need to try bigger pieces. Was this any special kind of velcro? lol.


I used something like this:

http://www.amazon.com/Xscorpion-VEL..._9?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1427474079&sr=1-9

Not exact, but you get the idea.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> I used something like this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Xscorpion-VEL1...7474079&sr=1-9
> 
> Not exact, but you get the idea.


review said works well with glue LOL im telling you liquid nail is calling hahahaha


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Haha thanks everyone! I ended up picking some metal brackets that were bendable by hand. I pulled up the carpet on the rear deck from the back seat of the car. From there I drilled small pilot holes then put some self tapping metal screws into the part of the deck that bends down and goes towards the bottom of the car....if that makes sense?....the lip I guess you could say. I'll try to get a pick from the inside. Then just drilled in the sub box itself. 3 brackets and it doesn't budge. Still have tons of room in the trunk too! Next I'm gonna be mounting the amp up top above the sub or next to it, so it's out of the way and looks better  

Below is a picture of where I'm at so far.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Mar 31, 2015)

I put a thin peice of plywood under and screwed everything to it


----------

